# Brake clunk



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

A couple guesses here. First, could be a loose brake pad. Second, it could have to do with the antilock system. There is a little bit of a clunk every time the car starts rolling after it is started. That is the antilock system doing a self check.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

ain't no self check. the brakes are ****. just go get 3rd party brakes somewhere else.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> it could have to do with the antilock system. There is a little bit of a clunk every time the car starts rolling after it is started. That is the antilock system doing a self check.


This could be it, but it only does it the first time you hit 12MPH every drive. can feel/hear a crunch sound, but you don't need to be on the brakes for this to occur.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

thaicruze said:


> ain't no self check. the brakes are ****. just go get 3rd party brakes somewhere else.


Not sure what you mean by 3rd party brakes, most aftermarket brakes will be of the same design & make the same exact sound.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Not sure what you mean by 3rd party brakes, most aftermarket brakes will be of the same design & make the same exact sound.


See thai's other thread's about his brake concern from the rear brakes.

If the noise is consistant from your front brakes it could be something different then what he is experiencing. Sometimes the axle nut and spline can cause an intermitten thunk or as listed in thai's thread it could be a play at the pad in the caliper bracket/fit kit. 

Have you brought this to your dealers attention yet?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Did anyone read my post? I do not think this is a brake problem, but it dies happen when i use the breaks. It is not a clunk from the brakes. Something is smacking the floorboard. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure your title and the fact that you said it happens while braking could lead people to suspect a brake problem. You'll have to get it up in the air and see if anything is loose. Cant think of anything that would hit the floorboard though.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Might be a shock broken off its mount.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

bodeis said:


> I'm pretty sure your title and the fact that you said it happens while braking could lead people to suspect a brake problem. You'll have to get it up in the air and see if anything is loose. Cant think of anything that would hit the floorboard though.


Ok. I will concede to that. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Subic said:


> Might be a shock broken off its mount.


What he said.

The struts were a common problem on early 2012 Cruzes like mine and XtremeRev's. It resulted in a popping noise from the front end whenever I'd come to anything more than a slow stop. There's a TSB out to replace both front struts and springs. When was yours manufactured?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> Did anyone read my post? I do not think this is a brake problem, but it dies happen when i use the breaks. It is not a clunk from the brakes. Something is smacking the floorboard.


 I had a similar issue with van. The passengers side front caliper was sticking, which resulted in loose pads. The noise came through the floor on the driver's side. If it is a physical thing that you feel, then perhaps a loose brake line? Just a guess, I don't know how the brake lines are routed yet. It will be interesting to learn what the problem actually is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It could be the hand brake cable. It runs under the floorboards.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

These are all great ideas, i will know more on sunday when i get back to Irwin and see what the mechanic had to say.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have your rear brakes checked and adjusted. Rear brakes that are improperly adjusted can leave slack in the handbrake cable, allowing it to bouce around.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverls said:


> These are all great ideas, i will know more on sunday when i get back to Irwin and see what the mechanic had to say.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App




silverls,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> silverls,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!!
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thank you stacy. When i get back to PA tomorrow i should know more. Im hoping its nothing or they found something dumb that i can drive it back to VA and get it serviced at my normal dealer

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Thank you stacy. When i get back to PA tomorrow i should know more. Im hoping its nothing or they found something dumb that i can drive it back to VA and get it serviced at my normal dealer/QUOTE]
> 
> If the dealership that you take it to in PA can find the problem, let them fix it so they can get paid for the warranty work. It will still go into GM's database for your car.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Turns out it was nothing but a car of tire shine rolling under my seat. Feeling stupid. I swear it was hitting hard enough to feel it in the floor.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Turns out it was nothing but a car of tire shine rolling under my seat. Feeling stupid. I swear it was hitting hard enough to feel it in the floor.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Was the removal covered under warranty? :1poke:


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yea, didnt pay a dime

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

thaicruze said:


> ain't no self check. the brakes are ****. just go get 3rd party brakes somewhere else.


I'd like to ask that you remind yourself of the fact that your vehicle was purchased in Thailand, where it is very likely that different vendors made the stock brakes on your car. I'd also like to remind you that you never did determine the sole cause of the sound on your car, as you had your pads and pad retainer clips replaced, and your rotors resurfaced. I'm asking that you do this to prevent misleading people. 



silverls said:


> Turns out it was nothing but a car of tire shine rolling under my seat. Feeling stupid. I swear it was hitting hard enough to feel it in the floor.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


:sigh:



silverls said:


> Oh yea, didnt pay a dime
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You might not have paid for it now, but this might just become a running joke around here when anyone complains of a strange "clunk" in their car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Oh yea, didnt pay a dime
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Did the return the "broken part"? I am very glad something wasn't wrong with your new ECO.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Good thing you didn't waste your money on "3rd party" brakes, eh?


Silly trolls. Glad it was nothing.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverls said:


> Turns out it was nothing but a car of tire shine rolling under my seat. Feeling stupid. I swear it was hitting hard enough to feel it in the floor.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App




silverls,
Thank you for the update!! I am happy to hear that there was not anything wrong with your brakes!!  Time to go enjoy your Cruze!! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mode09 (Oct 17, 2012)

ok this is very odd, but on my 2011 Cruze, just hit 12,000 mi I am getting exactly what you describe, a lund thunk on the driver side floorboard when I break at low speeds. I can assure you I do not have a can of anything under my seat. Are you still hearing the sound?


----------



## Allyce (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the same problem. When I hit the brakes I would hear a noise and feel a thump under my foot.
I took it back to the garage and they tightened some bolts in the floor. A few days later it started doing it again but on the passenger side. Did you ever find out what was wrong?


----------



## Concerned Cruze owner (Apr 26, 2021)

silverls said:


> Did anyone read my post? I do not think this is a brake problem, but it dies happen when i use the breaks. It is not a clunk from the brakes. Something is smacking the floorboard.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App
> mine is doin the same thing i have a 2012 Cruze 1.4 turbocharged. When I push on my brakes there’s a loud thud sound and I feel it under my feet on driver side. This concerns me as I drive with my kids on a windy road everyday. Is this my driveshaft? Idk what to do


----------

